# Nupafeed MAH Calmer users??



## Louby (27 March 2010)

I decided to try this in a bid to calm my horses irrational behaviour.  Tried other things over the years but nothing has ever worked. It only came Thursday but the difference is amazing (either that or its a fluke??).  I cant see how the Nupafeed could work so quickly, does anyone else use it and if so how long did it take to take effect?
The lady from Nupafeed said it depends on each horse but reckoned it could take between 3 and 10 days to see a difference.  The day after he seemed quiet, its a bit too good to believe, hence my question


----------



## Nic (27 March 2010)

It took a week on my head case but it's fantastic stuff!!


----------



## cellie (27 March 2010)

Can I have some  more info please.
Im getting to end of my tether with very nervous mare.She is already on magnitude and vet has suggested regumate as she is very bad tempered with  her rugs and saddle at moment although generally she is very sweet.Shes had me off twice this week double  spooking at things in  hedges  in canter and  halting in canter.Shes too sharp for my  health and  hers.Great in traffic and on roads  but  once her adrenalin is up shes a liability.


----------



## Louby (27 March 2010)

Have a look at Nupafeeds website.  I asked on here for calmer reccomendations and got some great replies.  Id already tried a few in the past so narrowed it down to about 3.  This one seemed the easiest to feed,  didnt go on about erratic behaviour if withdrawn etc etc and wasnt just normal Magnesium (tried that before) so I rang up for some advice, got no hard sell, she listenned to my horses 'problems' and I got a very positive outcome, pretty much saying that it will work for my horse.  I was at the end of my tether, my hubby reckoned my horse would be the death of me and my horse was a chore.  Sorry gushing a bit as had a lovely ride today, only one spook wow!!
Maybe its been a fluke as its very early days but if (praying) his behaviour is because of the calmer and continues then I cant wait for summer, shows, dressage, fun and a normal horse.
Fingers crossed  and thanks to the H & Her who reccomended it.


----------



## cellie (27 March 2010)

Sounds like I have female version of your horse.I dont want to give up on her  she has been in 5 homes in  a space of two years.I have had her for 18 months and she is transformed in so many ways apart from spooky  behaviour in wood areas or anywhere  were she senses danger.
I have just found website any idea  how long the  litre bottle lasts  its the only info missing.
Thanks


----------



## Louby (27 March 2010)

I bought 3 litres, mainly because my horse is 16.2hh and needs a loading dose of 150ml a day! so a litre would last about a week .  Saying that as it seemed so much, I have given him about 100ml today and 70ml yesterday.  Wanted to introduce it slowly as knowing my luck I'd make him ill and he'd get colic or something.  She did say after the loading dose you reduce to I think 30ml a day.  You reduce to this amount as soon as you see a difference so it may only take a few days.
I thought it had to be worth a try.  My horse is or hopefully was an irrational wreck.  He is laid back but would turn into a monster at 'normal' things and took ages to come back down.  I would feel his heart pounding when I was sat on him and nothing I did seemed to get his attention back.  He freaks at normal things and seems to cope with things that should make him spook.
I put it in his feed and he picked at it but it was gone today, he had eaten his breakfast when I got there (YO feeds) and I syringed some in at dinnertime which he hated, poor boy. 
I found it on another website with free postage but I wanted to have the support of the lady I spoke too as she was really helpful so I bought it direct.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (27 March 2010)

I used it on a horse for 6 months, but it had no effect whatsoever.


----------



## cellie (28 March 2010)

What breed was/is  your horse and did you find anything else that did work.


----------



## Louby (28 March 2010)

Eeeek, not what I needed to hear 
My boy has been good again today so heres hoping.  He doesnt seem to like it though so this loading period is a bit of a pain as Im having to syringe a mid day dose down him and then he tries his best to spit it all out.  He is eating it in his feed so once Im on a maintenance dose it should be fine.


----------

